# Ques? Tt Jack (electrical)



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

On Amazon today they have a Ultra-Fab Tongue Jack, Item No: 38-944017, Type: 3002 Tongue Jack for 161.00 with free shipping.

Does anyone have this one?

I am wanting to purchase one and this seems like a good price and with free shipping can't be beat --just don't really know what I don't know though when it coms to 12V electrical jacks.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...TGE26Y&v=glance

The other choice I have is

Atwood Power Jack, Item No: 80515, Size: Deluxe Power Jack for 212.91 w/ free shipping

thx for your help


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty,

I know there are a couple of brands out there that have had problems with the plastic (nylon) gears they use internally. I'm not sure if the Ultra-Fab was one of them, but it rings a bell.

These are the kind of things where I tend to apply the old 'You get what you pay for' adage!









Personally, we use an Atwood 3,500# jack, and have been very happy with it.
Easily lifts both the TT and the TV.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a quote from the description...

"Full 18" stroke with hardened steel gears and die-cast aluminum cap."

I would assume that eliminates the plastic gear problem???

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> This is a quote from the description...
> 
> "Full 18" stroke with hardened steel gears and die-cast aluminum cap."
> 
> I would assume that eliminates the plastic gear problem???


I'd say so Steve









Good price, has steel gears and an 18" stroke, why not give it a try??? I would.

I have an Atlanta DTH jack, I had never heard of it but the price was right and it does a good job.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

thats a pretty good price.
if I didn't already have one, I would think about getting it.

Don


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I've had one of the ultra fab jacks for about 6 months. Seems well made. No problems so far.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The great thing is that I called Camping World and they will PriceMatch Amazon.com so I will be able to pick this up Friday as i past the place on my way camping for the weekend...

Camping World had it for 199.71
RV WWarehouse Supply via Amazon.com has it for 161.00
So I called Camping World and they will price match the 161.00 -- prety cool


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty,

You de man, you slick rascal.







lol


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> Ghosty,
> 
> You de man, you slick rascal.
> 
> ...


Now how does a Canadian buy one? Customs & duty always get their hands into it. This means, $161 will turn into $350 by the time it gets to my door step.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor 
what you do is order it have it shipped to someone in the U.S.
And have a camping trip planned with that person go camping and install it.
That would save you money on custom & duty tax









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor
> what you do is order it have it shipped to someone in the U.S.
> And have a camping trip planned with that person go camping and install it.
> That would save you money on custom & duty tax
> ...


That's what I was going to suggest. I installed mine while on a camping trip.

Scott


----------

